# Reminder in red ?



## DianeH (Apr 12, 2007)

I keep getting the reminder to update to the current code.  I've already done it and can access the reviews with my code.  Should I just ignore the reminder?

Diane


----------



## camachinist (Apr 12, 2007)

Be sure to check that the "member code" listed in "my TUG" is the same as the one entered in the "member code" area of your BBS "profile page". It's way at the bottom. 

I thought I had changed it back when they upgraded the system but apparently I didn't or the change didn't take. I just did it now and the red warning on the BBS went away.

Pat


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 12, 2007)

Ditto for me too.  I thought I had it all "fixed" until I was later told (reminded) to do this last step.  Once I did it, the red message immediately went away!


----------



## barndweller (Apr 12, 2007)

Ditto for me. Hope I finally have everything correct.


----------



## M&M (Apr 12, 2007)

camachinist said:


> Be sure to check that the "member code" listed in "my TUG" is the same as the one entered in the "member code" area of your BBS "profile page". It's way at the bottom.
> 
> I thought I had changed it back when they upgraded the system but apparently I didn't or the change didn't take. I just did it now and the red warning on the BBS went away.
> 
> Pat



Remember that the Member Code is not the same as your TUG BBS password nor your updated member ID password. I thought I was all current until I received the message and saw that I needed to update the Member Code in the BBS profile (why all the different codes, i don't know )


----------



## king1 (Apr 12, 2007)

A great-grandfather who can just barely find the "on" button on his computer has one question about the  password maze:  WHY??


----------



## Dave M (Apr 12, 2007)

Diane - 

As M&M suggests (and as I have confirmed), the reason you see that message is that you have not yet updated your BBS profile to replace the old TUG Member password with the new "BBS Member Code". Click on the link in that red message for instructions on how to find the Code and update your profile. If you don't make the change, you will be listed as a "Guest" starting April 23 and lose your access to the Sightings forum.

Those who have updated their profile to insert the BBS Member Code do not see that message.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2007)

king1 said:


> A great-grandfather who can just barely find the "on" button on his computer has one question about the  password maze:  WHY??



In retrospect we probably should have waited a bit to change the bbs verification code while all the new login stuff was going on.

I guess we got a bit carried away with all the information updating and I apologize for the difficulty it is causing some of you!

Again..if you have ANY questions at all...or would like me to explain things further on a 1 on 1 basis...feel free to email me directly at tug@tug2.net


----------

